# Грыжа МПД L5-S1, L4-L5. Боль и онемение правой ноги



## Roma Tismen (24 Июл 2016)

Всем доброго времени суток.
Меня зовут Роман. Я из Израиля сразу напишу что могут быть ошибки в письме, не злитесь.  Такого типа и насыщенности форума у нас я не нашел.

Моя проблема в названии темы...

Резкое обострение заметил 7 недель назад. 
Хронология.
Примерно 5 месяцев назад приседая с уклоном в права и в таком положении пробыв около 5 мин крутя гайку. Мою поясницу с права сковала сильная боль, на 10 секунд и постепенно отпустило. Отпустило и я продолжил делать то что делал. Понятия не имея куда все катится. 
Примерно через 2 месяца после поясницы, уже не помню при каких обстоятельствах почувствовал защемление седалищного нерва на правой ягодице уходящее немного вниз. Тоже продолжил ходить как будто все в порядке просто потягивая ногу, с мыслями " вроде как такое уже было и это пройдет".
Я ошибался... Так я тянул около месяца а то и больше.
Около 7 недель назад просто стоя в вертикальном положении, упершись руками на кухонную столешницу 90 см высотой, расслабил таз или скорее все нижние мышцы спины и бац! Резкая секундная боль в позвоночнике над копчиком и на долю секунды ватные ноги. Боль в ягодице усилилась и я аккуратно присел на стул. Тогда я понял это не просто боль. 
Поехал в больницу, не за рулем. Там я получил укол Вольтарена в ягодицу, рецепт на Аркоксия 90мг и Трамадекс 100мг на 10 дней если не ошибаюсь 3 раза в день и направление на C.T. (K.Т.) 
Почувствовав облегчение от укола я не сразу начал прием препаратов. 
Дома динамика боли начала меняться и через дней 5 при вставании со стула появилась сильная боль похожая на боль при защемление в правом бедре рядом с пахом, по мимо защемление в ягодице. 
Я начал прием препараторов, все продвигалось быстро и через пару дней я уже чувствовал онемение большего пальца на правой ноге, дальше онемела и стала твердеть икроножная мышца на внешней стороне правой ноги. За неделю ослабела ступня и особенно большой палец на поднятие вверх от пола. Я был в шоке от боли сильно сводило (похоже на ревматизм) икроножную мышцу.


----------



## La murr (24 Июл 2016)

*Roma Tismen*, Роман, здравствуйте!
Предоставьте, пожалуйста, больше информации, разместив имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Roma Tismen (24 Июл 2016)

продолжение...
После всего этого жена меня повезла профессору нейрохирургу в частную клинику, он глянул на СТ одним глазом, положил мне свою ногу на мою правую ступню и сказал приподнять. Я конечно же не смог. После чего он сказал операция...  
Я в шоке опять. Поехали домой и начал читать. Очень много инфы, про грыжи, виды, лечения, ЛФК и т.п. Голова кругом. После профессора подошла очередь к ортопеду который на снимки не смотрел вообще, выписав Обитрен в свечах сказав операцию не рекомендую в связи стем что после операции образуется рубец и отпустил домой.  
Я поехал домой и начал пробовать все подряд, Лфк скручивания на полу, обитрен, алое и водку с медем, боли не утихали ночью было не заснуть. Два раза делал укол Обитрена. так как было очень больно.
Потом я поехал вернее меня повезли на иглоукалывание и о чудо ногу немного отпустило. После чего конечно все вернулось, на иглоукалывание я сходил 4 раза, после первого раза эффект был все меньше.
По ходу дела я понемногу ходил в бассейн. Там было тоже полегче.


----------



## Roma Tismen (24 Июл 2016)

Пишу несколькими сообщениями так как сидеть особо не могу и не хочу. Последние 2 месяца я или хожу или лежу. 
Снимки С.Т. Я попробую выложить как только смогу, дожили до того что нет cd rom ни в одном компьютере дома.
На данный момент боль все время меняется. после иглоукалывание, принятия всяких особых поз, ходьбы, плаванья, ЛФК.
 Нога со временем немного успокоилась и перестала так сильно неметь, но все ровно есть немного онемение и боль. Сила к ступне немного вернулась
Характер и локализация боли все время меняется. То есть нога правая болит всегда, то сильнее, то слабее, но помимо ноги...
Какое то время была зудящая боль в копчике, потом она сменилась тупой ноющей болью в правом боку. периодически появляется боль в паху, то режит, то ноет, то колит, то не беспокоит. 
От чего такие изменения? 
Согнутся не могу, поднять правую ногу могу только на градусов 15, левую на градусов 30 боль уходит в правую ягодицу...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2016)

Вопрос-то, в чем?
Стандартное описание ситуации, когда показания к операции относительные.
Абсолютными они бы стали, если слабость в ноге нарастала.
Раз не нарастает, боритесь.
Организм чаще всего справляется сам и без хирургов.
Возможные последствия будут ясны через год:
- останется в ноге онемение
- останется в ноге слабость
- останется в ноге хроническая боль
Процент этих осложнений, пока все же ниже (имхо), чем процент осложнений от операции, но сказать заранее, как будет, ни один врач не может.
Но работая вместе с врачом - снимая воспаление и боль, формируя правильную кинематику движений, стимулируя восстановление организмом нерва и рассасывание грыжи диска - Вы этот процент неудач в консервативной терапии уменьшаете.


----------



## Roma Tismen (25 Июл 2016)

Спасибо за ответ. Доктор.
Вопросов по поводу опирации пока нет это все я уже вычитал на форуме. И стало ясно пока мышцы работают то все ок.
 Меня интересует аспект измения характера и локализации боли. О чем это говорит? На что влияет? Динамика положительная или на месте стоит всё?
Как дальше быть? Какие дейсвия предпринимать? Может нужно что то принимать для прогресса выздороления. 

То болит нога правая, икраножная мышца с внешней стороны, жжет, тянет. То ноет в боку, режет в паху, иногда болит в пояснице, не говоря о сильных болях при попытке согнутся. При определеных движениях боли в соединение бедра и таза около паха. 

Пару дней одно, пару дней другое. Вроде думаешь немного полегче и тут на тебе еще сильнее болит. Когда сильно и долго ноет принимаю анальгин вроде немного помогает. Если полежать в определенной позе.  
У меня на этой почве уже нервы сдают. Онемения всякие в руках, мышцы спины все время зажимает при случайном движении рук. В основном ближе к лопаткам.  В голове балаган...

Ничего стараюсь не поднимать. Или лежу в кровати, 70% времени или хожу 20% времени, или стараюсь поплавать 5%,
5% времени лфк лежа на полу, скручивания. И так два месяца.

Упражнения. 
1. Лежа на спине, пятку на большой палец другой ноги, скрутка потом меняю ногу.
2. Лежа на спине, согнув немного одно ногу в колене ложу вторую на это колено подгибая еще выше и скручивание. 
3. Согнув колени лежа на боку, руки вытянуты вперед, выворачиваю грудной отдел назад вместе с рукой. 
По 20 раз. 
4. Статическое скручивание на растяжку сидалищного нерва.
5. Иногда подкачиваю мышцы спины и ягодиц, лежа на животе поднимаю верхнюю часть тела 10 раз и потом подъём ног 20 раз наа каждую для ягодиц.
Есть противопоказания на какие то упражнения?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июл 2016)

Все описываемые ощущения вполне могут быть  и могут быть несколько месяцев, главное чтобы слабость не нарастала, и боль конечно.
Упражнения считаю несколько неправильными.
У них другие задачи. 
Как вариант: http://pozwonocnik.ru/advice/poleznie-soweti/
№9


----------

